# 6-23 Ocean City Inlet (long Post)



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

Met up with Matt(CB Kayak 02) at 600am at the comercial boatramp in Ocean city. We geared up and headed out, so far so good. We setup in the channel and started jigging and drifting. After a crazy number of crabs i hooked up with this guy (13'')







Good start, i found a flounder. Matt decides to head over to the channel under the rt50 bridge, I stay back to fish a ledge from 10-26'. After an unproductive drift i decide to go find Matt and see how he is doing. I turn the rudder and start to peddle the Revo and it feels....not right....Its Slow to turn and its listing pretty hard. Luckly the Revo has a hatch right between the legs so i can take a peak. Now this is where the day goes south....I open the hatch to find the my wet well submerged and the hobie tackle box floating...hmmmm...Now what.. To my left about 400yds was assateague Island with a nice beach so i slowly work my way over and beach the yak. 








Here is a shot after about 30 minutes of draining time:








(side note another kayak angler from PA paddled over to see what was going on, his name is Dan and hopefully he joins snaggedline soon. I made him promise he would for a reason you will read about later in this post)

I drain the yak and without finding the leak decide to keep fishing..I drove all the way down here to fish, im gonna fish. That idea lasted about 40minutes when i checked inside the Hobie again to find...More water...ugh...I make my way back to the launch and put the revo up on the car and take down the tourque. I get the torque all ready and head back out to the fishing grounds where i meet matt coming back across the inlet. Dan Had already told him what had happened. Matt and I drifted for a little longer until matt had to goto work. When Matt left i headed over to the channel under the 50 bridge. I meet up with dan there and he is slaying the Shad. I start throwing my 1oz white bucktail Pink gulp combo at the pilings hoping the day would get better and what do you know i get hit....HARD...Drag pulling head shaking madness insues. Thats when the days karma stepped in and said NO! the fish, whatever it was wrapped the rudder and ran into the prop on the torque...good bye fish... Words cannot describe the way im feeling at this moment. I borrow a bucktail from Dan and continue my jigging assault on the pilings. Soon after I get hit again but this time im at a better angle and there is not escape. I reel in a 24-28'' flounder, HUGE!! Im pumped. Dan saw this flounder which is why i asked him to get on here and confirm the "big fish" story. Before i say what is about to be said please, if youre going to fish for flounder, BRING A NET...AHHHHHHH.. I lift him a few inches out of the water, he freaks, and spits the hook.....awesome....sigh..... More stuff and thigs happened, I picked up another flounder at 15'' and Saw a big blue jump and a needle fish. I also got yelled at by a tour boat b/c my flag wasnt high enough.....seriously they almost hit me...
I get back to the launch at the end of the day and head home. On the way i stop at backyard boats in Annapolis to diagnose the Revo. heres what we found:








Right where the mirage drive goes. The fellows at BYB's said the crack in this spot was grim and repair may not be an option. The revo's future is in the hands of the people at Hobie now...I feel like i just wrecked a BMW or had my dog ran over....
(side note here is what i used today that got all the hits)


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

all i can say is, sounds like a heck of a day.

also, "some more stuff and things happened"....lol!


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Man that hull crack is in a bad place. Hopefully Hobie will hook you up with a new hull. I have read good customer service stories coming out of the Hobie camp so keep your hopes up. I know you put allot of time into setting that Yak up. 

A 25" flounder is a doormat. I hate to hear them shake loose at the boat. 

Did you drift at the rt 50 bridge when hitting the pylons? I know the current can rip thru there.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*What year Boat???*

I knew they had problems in the past with the early hulls but I thought they had that fixed.. My buddy just bought one, not good... 

JAM


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sounds like a typical day on the water  At least you know what the problem is and hopefully Hobie will stand behind it.


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

*..*

I was upcurrent from the bridge on an incoming tide and yes, it rips hard lol.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If you time it right, you can drift in with the incoming, and out with the ebb tide.
Going against the current in the OC inlet will give you a work out, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Bummer with the Hobie cracked hull- I have heard about a couple of others who had similar issues but Hobie took care of them- Must be an engineering issue with the flexing of the hull at that point- The plastic seems just a bit softer than Wilderness and OK uses, too- Hopefully you will have that issue worked out soon. Love those big doormats- landing them seems the most fight- they hate it when their heads come out of the water- they go crazy at the boat-

Your flag wasn't high enough? What about the kayakers who don't fly flags at all? In high traffic areas along inlets and channels, it seems as though power boats almost come after you on purpose- they see you, no problem, but they don't slow down - I have had boats darn near swamp me coming by at less than a hundred feet at full power-


----------

